# It's Wednesday Again...Free Oysters!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

See ya up thereat Lattitudes behind the Hilton on PCola Beach if your going. Good weather for it!

I'll be up there around 6pm or so, but makin a stop at Hemingways for $1 fish taco's first. Love gettin my grub on for cheap on the beach on Wednesdays:thumbup:


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, great deals for cheap! I often try the same plan you got goin' on tonight. Wish I could but I am still at work. You should try Lagunas on Sundays on the Boardwalk, bottomless Bloody Marys or Mimosas for $8. They have good food too. Then there's the $5 hamburger plate only at the bar at the Grand Marlin. YUM! Love me some cheap!


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Where are the free oysters at and how often does that happen?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

During the summer months they have free oysters at Gilligans Tiki Bar behind the Hampton Inn on Pensacola Beach. When the weather turns cold they move it over to the Hilton's Lattitudes Tiki Bar. Really nice people, go check it out next Wed. night!


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds great! Ya cant beat good food with great people for free. Ill try and be there. Need to expand my friend base anyway. Tired of fishing by myself unless on a boat.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

well perhaps if you did not piss off half the forum with your comments you would have more friends. 

TRP


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

TRP, seems like I hit a nerve when I was talking about the NAS pier that you seem to get off on. What is your name by the way. Seems like your a bit bitter towards anyone but yourself. I have no problems. I just choose to speak to people with some head sense. 

But hey thanks for your comments. I find them useful.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

my man...just pointing it out. no ill will or name callin, but if your going to post on public forums you better man up. not everyone will tell you what you want to hear all the time. Thick skin hombre, thick skin. Have a fine military day


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

TheRoguePirate said:


> well perhaps if you did not piss off half the forum with your comments you would have more friends.
> 
> TRP


*TRP ~~ Are you Woody?? Hiding behind a second name again?*

*Just asking, as the Haterade signature mandates that thought.*


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Woody?, sorry I am not woody. The hateraide was a test for the signature that i cant figure out how to replace, all my other jpgs/gifs will not upload. including a pic for under my name.

TRP


----------

